# TV Executive Accused of Beheading Wife



## Cryozombie (Feb 16, 2009)

> TV Executive Accused of Beheading Wife
> 
> *CNN*
> posted: *1 HOUR 18 MINUTES AGO*
> ...


 
Didn't so such a good job of "countering Muslim stereotypes" IMO.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 16, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Didn't so such a good job of "countering Muslim stereotypes" IMO.


 
Yeah..thats what I call ironic right there.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 17, 2009)

He may have actually, Muslim husbands wanting to rid themself of an unwanted wife usually just say they are divorcing them and then dump them.
There's a one legged sixty year old guy in UAR who has 84 children by 17 wives, he only has three wives at a time so when the women are past child bearing age he dumps them for a young one ( usually from a poor village in Pakistan) His stated aim is to have 100 children and be recognised as having the most children in one family in the world. this isn't for his own glory (and child benefit) or course, it's for Allah.
It's on this programme.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 17, 2009)

This is what happens when two immortals marry.
There can be only one.


----------



## girlbug2 (Feb 17, 2009)

Horrible.

I cannot even imagine the sickness and depravity it would take to chop off somebody's head, especially not a family member. It's positively demonic.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 17, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> Horrible.
> 
> I cannot even imagine the sickness and depravity it would take to chop off somebody's head, especially not a family member. It's positively demonic.


Not just a family member, your betrothed. 

But then a muslim husband has the right to do what he feels is necessary should the little missus misbehave or gets uppity. 


One does wonder how he did it. Sickness or depravity notwithstanding... decapitation is no mean feat.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, it's better to burn out than to fade away.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 17, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Well, it's better to burn out than to fade away.


 
Only you would quate that song.


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 17, 2009)

The beheading of his wife or anyone that matter does not make sense. 

I wonder how he would feel as his head was being cut off just like he did to his wife.

Normal people sign divorce papers and go their way.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 17, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Only you would quate that song.


 
Not true!  I just beat Matt to it.


----------



## Wild Bill (Feb 17, 2009)

StrongFighter said:


> I wonder how he would feel as his head was being cut off just like he did to his wife.


 
I think he should be afforded the opportunity to feel her pain.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 17, 2009)

Wild Bill said:


> I think he should be afforded the opportunity to feel her pain.


She might've been unconscious since her yelling and screaming would've brought unwanted attention to the crime, so she probably didn't feel a thing.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 17, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> She might've been unconscious since her yelling and screaming would've brought unwanted attention to the crime, so she probably didn't feel a thing.


 

Yelling and screaming is pretty much reduced to _gurgling_ if anything, after the throat is cut, and well before the head comes off.....


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't know this is any less gruesome than what OJ was accused of doing to Nicole Brown Simpson and Ronald Goldman. If I recall, it was a very violent attack. Robert Blake, though acquitted in criminal court, lost his appeal of a civil verdict holding him responsible in the shooting death of his wife. There's lots of men around who are angry enough to harm or kill their spouses.

From Statistics Canada...



> *Corporate Author:* Canada. Statistics Canada
> *Source:* DAILY. STATISTICS CANADA. 1993 Nov 18;:1-9.
> *Abstract:* A summary of the major findings of the national survey on violence against women, conducted by Statistics Canada between February and June 1993 is presented. The results of the survey suggest that violence against women is widespread. *About one-half of all Canadian women have experienced at least one incident of violence since the age of 16.* Almost one-half of women reported violence by men known to them and one-quarter reported violence by a stranger. A quarter of all women have experienced violence at the hands of a current or past marital partner (includes common law unions). One-sixth currently married women reported violence by their spouses; half of women with previous marriages reported violence by a previous spouse. More than 1 out of 10 women who reported violence in a current marriage have at some point felt their lives were in danger. 6 out of 10 Canadian women who walk alone in their own area after dark feel "very" or "somewhat" worried doing so. Women with violent fathers-in-law are at 3 times the risk of assault by their partners than are women with nonviolent fathers-in-law.
> *Region:* North America *Subregion:* North America, Northern *Country:* Canada
> ...



Note: In the year prior to 1989 Montreal Massacre in Canada, seventy women died in domestic violence.

The New York story is certainly vivid, but the practice of violence against women is alarmingly commonplace, regardless of whether or not it is legally or culturally tolerated. While I find the attack itself gruesome and despicable, it is a different spin on a familiar narrative.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 17, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> I don't know this is any less gruesome than what OJ was accused of doing to Nicole Brown Simpson and Ronald Goldman. If I recall, it was a very violent attack. Robert Blake, though acquitted in criminal court, lost his appeal of a civil verdict holding him responsible in the shooting death of his wife. There's lots of men around who are angry enough to harm or kill their spouses.
> 
> From Statistics Canada...
> 
> ...


 
So is it okay if we execute our death row inmates by dropping them feet-first into a wood chipper?  After all, it's just a different spin on a familiar narrative.


----------



## grydth (Feb 17, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> I don't know this is any less gruesome than what OJ was accused of doing to Nicole Brown Simpson and Ronald Goldman. If I recall, it was a very violent attack. Robert Blake, though acquitted in criminal court, lost his appeal of a civil verdict holding him responsible in the shooting death of his wife. There's lots of men around who are angry enough to harm or kill their spouses.
> 
> From Statistics Canada...
> 
> ...



Pretty close.... OJ was acquitted in the famous/infamous criminal trial for murdering the two with a knife. Fred Goldman, Ron's father, hounded OJ for the rest of his free time, to include obtaining a civil judgment against him in a law suit.

Also true that neither of our countries can self-righteously condemn the Arabs for such conduct when it happens so much here. A husband hunted down his ex-wife very near where I am sitting and shot her dead a couple years back.... and Syracuse was where the infamous Cahill case occurred as well. Both killers, by the way, were white American males.

This is a tragedy, first and foremost, for the woman butchered. 

The killer murdered both his wife and his life's work in the process. It will now be up to others to disprove the stereotype he, ironically, has helped reinforce.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 17, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> So is it okay if we execute our death row inmates by dropping them feet-first into a wood chipper?  After all, it's just a different spin on a familiar narrative.



I suppose it's all relative. If you're bound and determined to kill convicts, I guess it doesn't really matter. But I wasn't talking about that.

I was talking about people being beaten, tortured and murdered by their own family in their own homes and communities. Let me put it to you this way. After the Montreal Massacre of 1989, a lot of people here were in shock... they didn't know what to make of an attack that was so explosively violent, and yet so focused on the women who were killed or injured.

The two events (Montreal and this story from NYS) are very similar. In a sudden, dramatic fashion, our attention is thrust upon one extraordinary event -- which is, in fact -- the tip of an iceberg. This is a reality that women live with everyday. As the quote I showed above suggested, it is also an inter-generational.


----------



## Carol (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,493645,00.html

And, like many unfortunate stories...she feared for her life, enough to file for - and receive -  a restraining order.  And...like many unfortunate stories, the restraining order ultimately did nothing to prevent her death.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 17, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,493645,00.html
> 
> And, like many unfortunate stories...she feared for her life, enough to file for - and receive - a restraining order. And...like many unfortunate stories, the restraining order ultimately did nothing to prevent her death.


 
Didnt she go to the station where this guy worked alone? People misunderstand what restraining orders actually do.


----------



## Carol (Feb 17, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> Didnt she go to the station where this guy worked alone? People misunderstand what restraining orders actually do.



The FN article states that she had a restraining order to keep him away from her home.  If that was the case, he likely abided by that order.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 17, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> The FN article states that she had a restraining order to keep him away from her home. If that was the case, he likely abided by that order.


 
True

In my experience, protective orders tend to be our (the police) tool for taking action when the protected party, against all better judgement, decides to let the abuser back into their lives against the order of the court. Protective orders, by design, are intended to give the police PC to make an arrest is situations that otherwise wouldnt have PC. They are not "magic wands" that keep people away or make them comply.


----------



## Wild Bill (Feb 17, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> So is it okay if we execute our death row inmates by dropping them feet-first into a wood chipper? After all, it's just a different spin on a familiar narrative.


 
Yes.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 17, 2009)

You don't see any moral ambiguity in that simple one word response to a rhetorical question, *WB*?


----------



## matt.m (Feb 17, 2009)

Egad folks,

This utter moron did a very damning thing.  What an **** hole.  Look, I do take offense to the whole "Two Immortals marrying" and the "I've got something to say, it's better to burn out than fade away."

Two different contexts, one is a movie and a farrytale.  The other is grim real life.  Really what I think should happen to this man is the following:  Make him stand barefoot in water with a set of jumper cables attached to his nether regions and zap.  Followed by his own decapitation.

Sorry, I have been to too many 3rd world or extremely poor areas of the world and see women and children get the crap kicked out of them for unruly reasons.  I won't stand for it, oh and by the way Cory you are a jackass.


----------



## Wild Bill (Feb 17, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> You don't see any moral ambiguity in that simple one word response to a rhetorical question, *WB*?


 
No. I honestly believe that there are monsters in the world that deserve to die horribly.  Here is the plan.  I'll hold the criminal and you can turn the woodchipper on while we sing kum ba ya.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 17, 2009)

Wild Bill said:


> No. I honestly believe that there are monsters in the world that deserve to die horribly. Here is the plan. I'll hold the criminal and you can turn the woodchipper on while we sing kum ba ya.


 LOL. I'm sorry but the mental image of this just tickled my funny bone.


----------



## redantstyle (Feb 17, 2009)

> No. I honestly believe that there are monsters in the world that deserve to die horribly


 
me too.  this guy is definately one of them. 

thing with the woodchipper is, it's gonna leave one hell a mess.  somebody has to clean that up.

on the flipside, what's a bullet and ditch cost?


----------



## Wild Bill (Feb 17, 2009)

redantstyle said:


> thing with the woodchipper is, it's gonna leave one hell a mess. somebody has to clean that up.


Put a bag on it like a lawnmower.  Turn the leavings into soylent green.

I seriously hate criminals.


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 17, 2009)

I would post the exact link to the video but this is way too gruesome and not something most people want to see. That is something you have to do for yourself if you want to see something like that.

This is something I did not look up and a friend sent me a link a long time ago. Go to _**inappropriate link removed by staff** _and type in these two words " behead rape " then hit enter and see for yourself why many people seriously hate criminals. 

I have seen some of the 3rd country behaviors right here in the USA. Just sickening.

The only beheadings I would understand are the ones that are sanctioned by the Saudi Arabian government for real criminals that have committed murder, rape, armed robbery, child sex abuse etc. Not a husband cutting his wife's head off just because she wanted a divorce.

I am sure in Saudi Arabia, the crime rate there is pretty low another than the Shia/Shiite wars that they are fighting over there.

Of course, I do not agree with the Saudi Arabian government beheading Christians who have absolutely done nothing wrong except share the Gospel of The Peacemaker, Jesus Christ.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 17, 2009)

StrongFighter said:


> I would post the exact link to the video but this is way too gruesome and not something most people want to see. That is something you have to do for yourself if you want to see something like that.
> 
> This is something I did not look up and a friend sent me a link a long time ago. Go to _**inappropriate link removed by staff** _and type in these two words " behead rape " then hit enter and see for yourself why many people seriously hate criminals.
> 
> ...


 

You don't consider beheading to be murder?  Are you insane?  The reason (Divorce) has nothing to do with the fact that he decapitated his wife.


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 17, 2009)

matt.m said:


> You don't consider beheading to be murder? Are you insane? The reason (Divorce) has nothing to do with the fact that he decapitated his wife.


 
In the USA yes that would be insane to most normal people and that is definitely murder but in the Middle East countries like Saudi Arabia, to them it is not... That is the difference.

If a woman wants divorce or she has been raped then of course, she should not be beheaded for divorce or be beheaded for honor killings because she has been raped. 

The husband who beats his wife or the person who raped her should rightfully be beheaded in their countries.

I am sure the Middle Eastern countries look at us strangely for putting people in the electric chair or the lethal injection table.

I think the sword thing is something that was left over from the Middle Ages when the Crusader/ Muslim wars were going on. Gunpowder and firearms had not been invented yet. It was either the sword or the rope or the fire or punishment by drowning with an iron cast chain etc. 

Crime and punishment changes over time.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh sure I understand crime and punishment change over time.  I saw a man get shot for suspiciousness of "Supposedly" stealing a rug from a street vendor in Turkey.

Play by play: Man takes rug off rack turns and lets it fall open.  Man takes a few aimless paces.  Police believe him to be a thief and mow him down with uzis.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 18, 2009)

matt.m said:


> Oh sure I understand crime and punishment change over time.  I saw a man get shot for suspiciousness of "Supposedly" stealing a rug from a street vendor in Turkey.
> 
> Play by play: Man takes rug off rack turns and lets it fall open.  Man takes a few aimless paces.  Police believe him to be a thief and mow him down with uzis.


There has GOT to be more to that than meets the eye.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 18, 2009)

matt.m said:


> Egad folks,
> 
> This utter moron did a very damning thing. What an **** hole. Look, I do take offense to the whole "Two Immortals marrying" and the "I've got something to say, it's better to burn out than fade away."
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, Matt.  I meant no offense, truly.


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 18, 2009)

Matt, I wonder if you had read what I said in post # 9 ??


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 18, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> I suppose it's all relative. If you're bound and determined to kill convicts, I guess it doesn't really matter. But I wasn't talking about that.
> 
> I was talking about people being beaten, tortured and murdered by their own family in their own homes and communities. Let me put it to you this way. After the Montreal Massacre of 1989, a lot of people here were in shock... they didn't know what to make of an attack that was so explosively violent, and yet so focused on the women who were killed or injured.
> 
> The two events (Montreal and this story from NYS) are very similar. In a sudden, dramatic fashion, our attention is thrust upon one extraordinary event -- which is, in fact -- the tip of an iceberg. This is a reality that women live with everyday. As the quote I showed above suggested, it is also an inter-generational.


 

I guess the point I was trying to make is that there is a difference between, for lack of a better term, the "normal" or everyday violence that occurs and this butchery. Most people recoil against this sort of thing and even when someone goes into a black rage and gets stabby, you don't see them going so far as decapitation.


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 18, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> There has GOT to be more to that than meets the eye.


 
I agree, there may be more than meets the eye. Here is another insane example that would not make sense to us but it makes sense to them in the Middle East. 

_**inappropriate link removed by staff**_

I would imagine they have lower car accidents annually because of this police method. I would not know as I have never been there. 

You got to give it to the Saudi Arabians, they do have some pretty good commonsense laws. Alcohol is forbidden so drunken driving is practically nil. 

If you got in a car accident and killed a family or just the another driver is dead. They cut your head off. 

They would make the M.A.D.D. folks happy. 

_Edit: Here is the man if you got into trouble in Saudi Arabia. He is the sanctioned executioner, similar to our U.S. Prison guards who throw the switch down on the electric chair. This is completely different from what this guy did to his wife. This is the legal system the Saudis have. This man in the video talks about his everyday job as an executioner. ( no beheading )_

http://www.ourjerusalem.com/arabpress/story/meccas-executioner.html


----------

